# Setup overhaul - where to buy -



## Olljones (Apr 22, 2013)

Looking to overhaul my home setup completely. I mostly drink brewed coffee at home (v60, aeropress) mainly down to the fact I cant match up great complex tasting espresso you can get from a good coffee shop, and can only muster fairly flat tasting coffee from a basic dehlongi espresso machine I was bought 2 years ago for a gift.

I have a basic burr grinder that serves me well enough for my pour over needs so am now in the situation of whether to overhaul the whole lot?

After lots of of comparing and reading/watching too many bits n pieces I seem to always come back to the Rancilio (It helps that it looks the part too).

Ive seen prices vary quite wildly (I dont mind buying new as I dont want issues with the new machine to ultimately impact my experience of the machine)

I was thinking of pairing it with the vario, as again it seems to be the go to grinder which again will serve for me my brewed coffee needs too. Or would that be overkill? Could I get great espresso from something like the iberital basic espresso grinders?

Any help would rule! thanks!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Hi , like you I am very early on in my coffee journey, I started out buying a machine without looking for advice etc and ended up with a Dualitt esprivo ( pressurised basket etc ) . Soon realised my mistake and sent it packing to Amazon for return. I currently have a Rancilio Silvia .

Pros

You'll learn alot about making espresso, dosing, extraction, if paired with a grinder up to them job.

Good steam capability ( for a single boiler unit ) , with a Gaggia , you would need to replace the steam arm with the rancilio one .

Holds its resell value well

Good if making drinks for yourself only

Capable of making really good espresso, if you get all your variables right. Can you a little unforgiving if you get the grind wrong .

Cons

Single boiler unit , means you have do to some temperature surfing , can be a faff, but then again you have to do this with single boiler machines .

Not great at making a few drinks back to back ( its a single boiler unit )

Small drip tray , and having to gill the tank up ( again any entry point machine suffers from this )

It depends how much you want to learn , how quickly , and what you want to use your machine for ( 4-5 lattes at a dinner party err no )

Have a look at this link here, there videos are rally great to look at when starting out , and they have a few on lots of machines.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Hi this was a reply I posted to another member, as someone,else mentioned a gaggia classic is a good entry level machine ,and can picked up cheaper than a Silvia .


----------



## Olljones (Apr 22, 2013)

Thanks for the reply!

I dont really fancy shelling out for a HX system + they dont tend to be kitchen friendly either. Ive heard the rancilio is a tough one to crack, but im all for having to work to dial in the right coffee.

As far the youtube link, I think I've done every review/link to death. It all just clouds over when you look at this many things and think about spending that much money in one go.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

You will get good espresso from a silvia with practice ,but don't skimp on the grinder. I will be putting mine up for sale on the in a couple of weeks . I'm sure you will get other invaluable advice from members more experienced than myself . There is a lot to be said for the gaggia also, alot of people have them on here .


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

I have a Silvia/Vario set up and find it very good. I found that you can get good coffee from the Silvia quite quickly and easily, but if you want great coffee you need to put some work in! The Vario pairs very well with the Silvia, but it's not thought a good idea to switch from brewed to espresso grind, you would be better getting a second grinder for brewed.


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Had a silvia for 4 years. Still have it now if i didnt need more steam power for a growing family


----------



## painty (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi Olljones,

as the other posters indicate, the crux of the decision is how many drinks you need to make in one session. If you like to entertain at home, or the family requirements are more than two people, a single-boiler like Silvia is hog-tied and just not up to the task. So an HX or double-boiler would be the way to go in that case. Something like Fracino Cherub / Piccino, Bezzera smallest model, or NS Oscar are actually pretty compact.


----------



## Olljones (Apr 22, 2013)

thanks for all the help so far! Multiple drinks wouldnt be too frequent and a short wait in between shots/steaming wouldnt be too much hassle when it did present itself.

I was toying with the idea of just getting a grinder to dial in for espresso only and keeping the simple one i have for my brewed coffee, as im happy with the results I get from that. In which case I wouldnt spring for a vario.

Where would you suggest to buy? Seen a lot of worrying things about myespresso but they seem to be the best priced - then its fairfax coffee.

Any experience in buying would be appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

There is a thread on here re myespresso, , have a look , a mix of opinions , but have a butchers and make your own mind up .


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi Ollijones,

What's your budget? I think I'm pretty competitive on the price front and if there is anything not on my website that you are after - let me know, and I'll source it and give you a price! Take a look at my website and see what you think..... http://www.thecoffeebean-vanandroaster.co.uk/default.html

all the best

Andy


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

I have used myespresso for small items with no problems, it seems if it's a straight forward transaction there is no problem, but if you do have problems that's when the difficulties start. I have used Fairfax for repairs and parts and always found them very helpful indeed.


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Bought a Silvia and then a rocky from him. The rocky got hot and noisy. rang him and he sent another out and picked the faulty one up at the same time no problem. If i recall i did have to be firm with him on the phone, but he was Ok


----------



## Olljones (Apr 22, 2013)

its on at best part of 80quid cheaper, so it IS tempting and touch wood i've rarely had stuff break or had to send stuff back but its a lot of money to gamble with (for me anyway) if things do go ary


----------

